# Comments on my new site?



## bigtwinky (Nov 2, 2009)

Got it up and running today.

:mrgreen:

Pierre Bourgault Photographer


----------



## Rekd (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks good. 

Initially it: Loaded fast. Is pleasing. Is easy on the eyes. Is tempting. Is simple. Didn't make me enable Javascript! :thumbup:

If you re-size the window horizontally the "photographer" will run over the "events" link. 

Other than that, nicely done! Did you use a template or...?


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 2, 2009)

Actually, my wife made it for me 

Wanted it clean, simple and fast.  The issue we have is with various window sizes, so she made it work for the most common resolutions. 

Thanks for checking it out


----------



## eric-holmes (Nov 2, 2009)

Wonderful. I wish mine looked so simple and elegant. Really nice, Im jealous.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for looking Eric!


----------



## Eco (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice looking site, a few random thoughts.

1.  The main page took a second or two to load which might of been my internet connection since the files sizes are not really large.

2.  Why do you have the site?  I was sort of expecting a "hire us" or "our rates" pages and without them it makes me wonder if the site is just to showcase some of your work.........in which case more photos would be cool.  Note-  I understand the site is brand new.

Thumbs up!


----------



## battletone (Nov 3, 2009)

Its good.  But I noticed also you don't seem to be in business.

The layout is great.  Less is more.  Too many photographer sites try to show too much.

As for the resizing comment, even at 800px across it should resize fine.  But ya, if someone is using a small window for whatever reason, it would be difficult.


----------



## Rekd (Nov 3, 2009)

battletone said:


> As for the resizing comment, even at 800px across it should resize fine.  But ya, if someone is using a small window for whatever reason, it would be difficult.



I only noticed because I had two windows open side by side, and yeah, I was well under 800 wide.


----------



## battletone (Nov 3, 2009)

About ATVs said:


> battletone said:
> 
> 
> > As for the resizing comment, even at 800px across it should resize fine.  But ya, if someone is using a small window for whatever reason, it would be difficult.
> ...



And with a feature I saw in Win7 it just might become more and more common.
http://techzeus.com/windows-7-snap-...ce-enhances-the-behavior-of-your-desktop.html


----------



## Rekd (Nov 3, 2009)

battletone said:


> About ATVs said:
> 
> 
> > battletone said:
> ...



Very cool. I like the 2 columns with different rows for each; 1 on one and 2 on the other. For my work as a writer this will be an epic time-saver.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 3, 2009)

Eco said:


> Nice looking site, a few random thoughts.
> 
> 1.  The main page took a second or two to load which might of been my internet connection since the files sizes are not really large.
> 
> ...



Nope, not in business really at this point, but I wanted a more professional and interesting looking place than just using flickr.

A few people have asked me for my website, and I have been paid for a few gigs, but for now, its just more of an online portfolio thing.

I don't just want to put anything up there, same as with a real portfolio where I wouldn't bring all my images.

And I've only been shooting for a year (bought my camera in July 2008), so pretty much only the last 4-5 months are usable images haha.

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## grafiks (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks good to me.  Simple and clean.


----------

